# This little Hobbit...



## Nyadach (Mar 14, 2015)

is going on an adventure 

Ok, couldn't resist that opener. Last few weeks since I announced my next daft ride thought I might post on here to let you know (also why I tend to appear and disappear again). Basically I'm going on another little solo tour, this time a lil 44,000km one from Nordkapp to Cape Town, and then from Ushuaua up to Cartwright. Set's off May 2016 (was going to be 2015) or so's the plan.

It's been 6 years in planning it, and currently really just have one major snag I'm fighting and that's a lack of insulin as the medical companies aren't too willing to back it, and the NHS can't provide since I won't be here. I'll find a way around it but it doesn't look like a fast solution (thus the delay).

Keep riding folks! We can do anything


----------



## Northerner (Mar 14, 2015)

Wow! Amazing adventure!  I hope that you can get some insulin sorted. How long do you think it will take you? 

Wishing you every success, please let us know if you plan a blog or something


----------



## Copepod (Mar 14, 2015)

That's some trip, Nyadach. You should be able to buy insulin in many countries, assuming companies sell in the countries you will pass through. 

Have you spoken with people at Team BG and / or runsweet to see if they have any ideas? Have you secured support from a blood glucose test kit company?


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 14, 2015)

Superb ! I adore things like this & I Know you are the man for the job  Really good luck & hopefully I might see you at easter


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Mar 14, 2015)

Very nice indeed 

All the best


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 14, 2015)

This is the Man who did "Lands End- JOG" by himself !   I could watch him via satellite & GPS. An achiever in this world


----------



## Nyadach (Mar 19, 2015)

Insulin wise has all gone pear shaped. Been pretty much told where to go by the insulin manufacturers. 

Thankfully have kind of managed to hatch something in the rules with my docs to use the NHS which I feel utterly annoyed at having to do as it means the annoyances will be getting paid for me to use their kit...which just winds me up further!

Pump wise have got some help, but they are willing to be interested at least.

Overall though am pretty annoyed at the medical companies. Ok I can see their point I am a crackpot on a bike, although I am meeting 38 different diabetic organisations along the route so was offering them some advertising space on me, panniers and website in exchange for it all. But hey ho their loss! 

You'll be able to do the same again this time Hobie! Got the tech companies providing some better kit this time around and not just using my phone for it so it should make it a little more interesting to follow!


----------



## stephknits (Mar 19, 2015)

Wow, what an amazing thing


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 20, 2015)

Keep us up to date  Nyadach pls.


----------

